# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  اضافة عناوين جديدة للمنتدى

## الحائرة

اقترح على سيادتكم التعديل التالي:

وضع عناوين خاصة بالتالي:
- القانون العام
- القوانين الأجنبية
- مناقشة أبحاث التخرج
- أبحاث قانونية


وذلك لإثراء المنتدى وازدهاره

الحائرة  بحثا عن الأفضل

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

المنتدى ينقصه كثير من الاقسام منها  المرافعات   والجنائي والادارى .........  وكثير من الاقسام الاخرى

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

عزرا  لابد ان يكون هناك جزء خاص  بالحوار المباشر مثل اى منتدى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاستاذ محمد محي


بخصوص إضافة الحوار المباشر على المنتدى، يصعب على أن اتابعه بسبب مشاغلي ولذلك لا أفضيه  اضافته بسبب ظروفي ، واشكرك على اقتراحاتك وفي انتظار المزيد منها ، تحياتي

د. شيماء

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

استاذه سيماء الحوار الذى اقصده  لا يايتقيد  بشخص معين  او موضوع معين  
بمعنى انه يكون للمتواجدون  على  المنتدى فقط  لايشترط  وجود فرد معين

----------


## smsma

> استاذه سيماء الحوار الذى اقصده لا يايتقيد بشخص معين او موضوع معين 
> بمعنى انه يكون للمتواجدون على المنتدى فقط لايشترط وجود فرد معين


الاخ الكريم ،،
شكرا على اقتراحك ولكن الموقع كما يبدو لحضرتك هو منتدى لتبادل المعلومات بين الدكتورة وطلابها فى الكلية وقد اخترنا لهذا التبادل وسيلة الكتابة عن طريق المنتدى ، ولا نريد وسائل اخرى لتبادل المعلومات ...

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

يعني كلامك يا استاذه بقى ان احنا نخرج منه 
ده لان احنا مش طلبه ولو  كده يبقى احنا ممكن ننسحب   دي حاجه 
 الحاجه التانيه ان الحوار المباشر ممكن  ايضا يكون بين الطلبه وبعضهم البعض 
مفيش مشكله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> يعني كلامك يا استاذه بقى ان احنا نخرج منه 
> ده لان احنا مش طلبه ولو كده يبقى احنا ممكن ننسحب دي حاجه 
> الحاجه التانيه ان الحوار المباشر ممكن ايضا يكون بين الطلبه وبعضهم البعض 
> مفيش مشكله


بمناسبة مصطلح الحوار المباشر ممكن تعرفنا بنفسك؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

